
A developer-first project management tool - marky_nolan
Here&#x27;s a very useful developer-first project management tool that makes your software development workflow faster.<p>The tool includes beautiful issue tracker, continuous integration and documentation. It is free forever for up to 5 users and a Web IDE will be added soon.<p>Give a try here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codegiant.io
======
tucaz
No pictures of what the tool looks like in the sales page?

